# Close off a doorway with drywall that has corner bead. Remove or mud over?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you do not want a hump the shape of the door in the middle of the wall then yes it's got to go.
I just tap it with a hammer to break up the old mud and pry it off.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

This entails an awful lot of work. It might take you all of eight minutes to do both sides of the door. :wink:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Depending on the framing---it is ideal to also cut back the drywall at least 8 to 10 inches to remove the part with a layer of drywall mud.


----------



## coupe (Nov 25, 2011)

if you want a smooth finish? yes. it's best to cut drywall back to center of next stud on both sides. and patch appropriately


----------

